# Game 10: Thunder @ Heat (11/17/09 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, November 17th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Game 10: Thuner @ Heat (11/17/09 7:30PM)*

Damn it... I'm gonna be missing this game. Dwade and Durant on the same court, it should be epic!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Game 10: Thuner @ Heat (11/17/09 7:30PM)*

I think this match up on paper is pretty nice.

Chalmers vs Westbrook, 2 young and promising point guards
Thabo vs Wade, I think Thabo was the one that gave Wade problem in the playoffs vs Chicago right?
Durant vs Q, good test for Q, Durant is an offensive beast
Green vs Bease, Neither of them are prototypical "power" forwards, they should match up pretty well.
Krstic vs JO, blah. 2 solid big men at this point in their respective career.

Our bench should kill their bench though. I was also looking forward to see Harden play...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

To tell the truth, I'll be very disappointed if we don't come out with the win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta win this home game cause the schedule gets very hard coming up

@ Atlanta 
@ Toronto 
New Orleans 
@ Orlando 
Washington 
Boston 
@ Portland 
@ Denver 
@ LA Lakers 
@ Sacramento


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I say we could go 6-5 in that stretch. It's possible. It's also possible we go better.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> Gotta win this home game cause the schedule gets very hard coming up
> 
> @ Atlanta
> @ Toronto
> ...


We probably go 4-6. Beating Toronto, NO, Washington and Sacramento.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

FX™;6112291 said:


> I say we could go 6-5 in that stretch. It's possible. It's also possible we go better.





myst said:


> We probably go 4-6. Beating Toronto, NO, Washington and Sacramento.


Well I now look pretty stupid, saying 6-5 out of 10 matches. Nice. 

I've got us at 5-5 there, with us beating Atlanta, as well as the ones quoted in your post.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

I dont know enough about the thunder to have a feel for this game.. All i know is that little point guard of theirs is dangerous


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas should come out aggressive again tonight, I doubt he wants to get shown up by his buddy Durant


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Well.. Let's be real here.. He probably will be shown up by his buddy Durant


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beas should come out aggressive again tonight, I doubt he wants to get shown up by his buddy Durant


He probably will get outperformed by him, but as long as he can do something both defensively and offensively on him, that'll be enough.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Thunder are dangerous. Wouldn't consider this a gimme win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Spoelstra says O'Neal, Chalmers will go against Thunder*


> MIAMI - Miami Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said today that he expects point guard Mario Chalmers and center Jermaine O'Neal to be back from their injuries and in Tuesday night's starting lineup against the Oklahoma City Thunder at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> "Everybody is ready to go," Spoelstra said. "Everybody went through the walkthrough."
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good to hear. This aint a gimme at all - Thunder are a young, talented ball club. Durant is a matchup nightmare for us, maybe Dorell will get a go at him - similar length.

Beas v Green should be good. Wade needs to dominate his matchups (as he will). Chalmers v Westbrook should be good also - thats a key one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

After what happened against the Nets, there are no gimmes. Any team can lay an egg on any night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a weird call.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Ineptitude at it's greatest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Q-Rich


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start for JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike with the and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

My goodness. Durant is unstoppable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Durant killin it..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas is so bad at moving without the ball. So bad. Did you see how Chalmers got doubled on the edge? Beasley could have quickly moved to an open spot on the floor for a jumper and bailed him out. Instead he kind of randomly moved somewhere, then went inside for no reason. He just has no floor awareness at all. Haslem has a clear edge on Beasley in this regard.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane's a little bit crooked tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beas is so bad at moving without the ball. So bad. Did you see how Chalmers got doubled on the edge? Beasley could have quickly moved to an open spot on the floor for a jumper and bailed him out. Instead he kind of randomly moved somewhere, then went inside for no reason. He just has no floor awareness at all. Haslem has a clear edge on Beasley in this regard.


Absolutely. On that one cut to the basket he showed what could happen if he became aware of things like this, but it hardly shows. He's still a work in progress. He never really needed to move without the ball that much in college/high school.

How about that jump-ball call earlier? How in the world does a play like that result in a dual-foul call??


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

crap 1st quarter...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We're playing like we don't care again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've been stuck at 16 pts for years. Maybe _we_ should sign Iverson.

Come on Joel, put 'em in...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Heat picking up where they left off in the Nets game


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you ****ing kidding me?

Great.

You owe us 4 points Dwyane. 

Huge bail-out call though. Durant was double-clutching and Wade barely grazed him after first getting all ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did Wade just get ejected?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-17 OKC after 1

Horrible end to the 1st quarter. Where will the offense come from tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Did Wade just get ejected?


Nope. Just 1 tech.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Times like this when an actual home crowd would help


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

One good thing came from that, Wade is pissed. I expect a good quarter from him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike just cant get any rolls on his J so far this season.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Will these goddamn shots stop going in and out for Beasley?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Take it to the rim Beas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly start continues..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol Beasley sucks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Does Beasley practice shooting with weights on his wrists now? What's the deal?

And what the hell is Spo doing sitting Wade right now? Back-to-back, shmack-to-back, we ended the first on a huge anti-run, and Wade needs to be in to stop the bleeding.

I'd hoped he'd get over his rigidness with rotation. I love him as a development, preparation coach, but his game management is suspect.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

He is looking terrible, this whole team looks hungover right now


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Come on Beasley. Those slow punks cant handle you down low or driving. Post up or drive on them darn it.

If both O'Neal and Wade are out i dont see why he's still way out there taking long jumpers.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Startin to think this kid is gonna be a bust sorry Beasley fans. He has his moments some times but mostly he's a non factor. Not to mention he's so sloppy with the ball. Haslem has better handles.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Take it to the rim Beas


Honestly. On that one iso it was clear he should've driven right and gone baseline. He's so frustrating to watch sometimes. Besides some rebounding and defensive improvement, he's almost worse than last year.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Another terrible shot by Beasley, terrible offense in general. Arroyo provides no direction.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dorell is so scared. Would've liked to see him take it to the rim on that one, but I'll definitely take this result.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Beas, get mad, go into K-State mode


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ in. Lets hope his shot is right tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Another terrible shot by Beasley, terrible offense in general. Arroyo provides no direction.


Good playmaker (for himself and others). Bad team runner.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with the rainbow J.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you JO. One of the few positives going on in this game.

Wow, lucky tip?


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Heated said:


> Startin to think this kid is gonna be a bust sorry Beasley fans. He has his moments some times but mostly he's a non factor. Not to mention he's so sloppy with the ball. Haslem has better handles.


LOL YOU're like me when it come to Beasley. Sadly whenever i voice my opinion his fans get emotional on me. To them it's all Spo and Haslems' s fault that Beasley hasnt made the all star team yet. Delusional. But i'm still hopeful he'll become a star some day though... that was too high a pick for us to miss on iit


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope Wade and JO take over for the rest of this quarter, need to show the rest of the team how its done


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We just cant get a string of stops and baskets in a row.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pass Carlos.

Horrible movement off the ball and awareness to hit JO early on that possession by Haslem. After finally seeing him he passed to him, then decided to run right under the basket and stand there so his man could easily double JO.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Intruder said:


> LOL YOU're like me when it come to Beasley. Sadly whenever i voice my opinion his fans get emotional on me. To them it's all Spo and Haslems' s fault that Beasley hasnt made the all star team yet. Delusional. But i'm still hopeful he'll become a star some day though... that was too high a pick for us to miss on iit


20-years-old, guys.

He's obviously still overwhelmed by everything coming at him, while trying to shake bad habits. I'm frustrated with him too right now, but he's definitely not a bust.

I'm just wondering where this guy named Michael Beasley went:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL at this Thunder announcer's top 5 player list

facepalm

for those who aren't watching league pass: Kobe, Lebron, Dwight, Duncan, Pierce (in order)

oh jeez, its Grant Long


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So much for Wade's 1am work out to "stay on top of his game." It's just not clicking tonight.

Clearly contact on that throwdown attempt though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the long pass to Wade for the dunk.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL at that list. Wow.

Fantastic pass by UD.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Great pass UD. Put it in the perfect spot.

5-11 ft's so far!! wtf


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Intruder said:


> LOL YOU're like me when it come to Beasley. Sadly whenever i voice my opinion his fans get emotional on me. To them it's all Spo and Haslems' s fault that Beasley hasnt made the all star team yet. Delusional. But i'm still hopeful he'll become a star some day though... that was too high a pick for us to miss on iit


If anyone wants to try and convince themselves Beasley doesn't look like crap often that's their problem =/ I don't know if it's a lack of talent(you wouldn't think so) or a lack of effort but something isn't right with the kid and it's nobodys fault but his.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wouldn't get too bent out of shape over Beasley. He's young and its kind of clear that his jumper affects the rest of his game and part of becoming mature is getting that consistency to play well (especially on defense) and do your job at all times. He's off tonight and has had an extremely bad year shooting the ball, but it will average out. The rest of the team hasn't looked much better either.

That ball movement/floor spacing issue I had earlier is a good example of just losing focus and not having your head in the game.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Jace said:


> 20-years-old, guys.
> 
> He's obviously still overwhelmed by everything coming at him, while trying to shake bad habits. I'm frustrated with him too right now, but he's definitely not a bust.
> 
> I'm just wondering where this guy named Michael Beasley went:


You have t forgive me for not being optimistic. After having my hopes and dreams crushed by Harold Miner and Dorell Wright hype I'm very sketical about young players we get.

With beasley I see the skills but not the desire sometimes. Like i've said before I'm willing to give him another year to figure it out. I just want Heat fans to stop crying everytime i voice my opinion about the kid and also they need to quit with the conspiracy theories about Spo hating Beasley. From what I remember it was SPO that convinced Riley to draft Beasley. If anything his rep is on the line with Beasley's success or failure. Riley wanted Mayo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nenad almost got Varejao'd :laugh:

I like the Mario screen. That play works very well with Lebron and Mo. Hope we incorporate that more.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is going to try to top his Varejao dunk nightly apparently


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone see Wade throwing down drinks at a club last night? He looks...hazy.

There goes another example.

We're looking D-League right now. Spo needs to whoop *** in the locker room. And Quinn needs to go buy Wade some 5-hour Energy, or a Bloody Mary.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pitiful free throw shooting so far.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Jace said:


> Anyone see Wade throwing down drinks at a club last night? He looks...hazy.
> 
> There goes another example.
> 
> We're looking D-League right now. Spo needs to whoop *** in the locker room. And Quinn needs to go get Wade sine 5-hour Energy, or a Bloody Mary.


I'm not really worried about Wade. He tends to wke up in the second half after a rough start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What happened there? LOL. "**** you J.O."


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Quinn is going to go from









to










at halftime


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go. Show some ****ing fire. Even though it was sort of misplaced by JO :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JO with the cheapshot push at the end.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Good ole Jermaine.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, how did I not embed the images properly on that previous post. Gotta step my game up too


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Russell sure was quick to throw a fist


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, would've liked to see DQ make that shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where was the traveling?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Seriously. Watching back a lot of the games this year, I see a lot of non-calls on walks. Specifically lifting the pivot prior to starting the dribble. Lopez did it about 4 times and only one was called. LeBron had a few. Naturally I notice it more on the opposition, but recall all the times Beasley and Haslem have been called for this already this season? What's god for the goose is good for the gander.

So Beasley scores and we go over our lowest first half total this season.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

See that Beasley. Good things happen when you head to the basket


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by UD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There you go Beas, nice cut to the hoop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

45-42 OKC at the half

nice comeback after the ugly start


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Royce Young from a Thunder blog...

Royce Young (Daily Thunder/TrueHoop Network): 
Jermaine O'Neal is a thug. 

Royce Young (Daily Thunder/TrueHoop Network): 
That was complete crap right there. 

Royce Young (Daily Thunder/TrueHoop Network): 
O'Neal basically went after Russell Westbrook for no big reason. It was a completely ridiculous thing to do. 

Royce Young (Daily Thunder/TrueHoop Network): 
Westbrook was called for a charge backing down Chalmers, and when Westbrook stumbled, O'Neal grabbed Westbrook and when Russ tried to get away, O'Neal just shoves Westbrook. No reason for it. 

Royce Young (Daily Thunder/TrueHoop Network): 
O'Neal should be tossed. Absolutely unprovoked. 

Royce Young (Daily Thunder/TrueHoop Network): 
I think Durant and O'Neal should slap fight to settle this. 



Haha, overreaction much?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Stat of the year for Beasley: 30.8% eFG on jumpshots this year, not counting today which makes it even lower.

Read it again: *30.8%*, last year he was at 46.1%


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Stat of the year for Beasley: 30.8% eFG on jumpshots this year, not counting today which makes it even lower.
> 
> Read it again: *30.8%*, last year he was at 46.1%


Thats pretty good if its strictly counting jump shots. Most players would kill for that kind of percentage on JUMPSHOPTS.

The problem with Beasley is that he settles for them too much. He needs to play clloser to the basket. off drives and post up.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Intruder said:


> See that Beasley. Good things happen when you head to the basket


As long as he can maintain control of the ball on the way there. :rofl:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

eFG factors in 3 pointers by using the formula (FG + 0.5 * 3P) / FGA, so its will be a bit higher of a number than actual FG%

46.1% is very good, 30.8% is just horrible. I think he was one of the league leaders last year on jumpshot eFG. The point I was trying to make is that they will eventually start falling. He took 70% jumpshots last year, compared to 68% this year. Last year he had 4% dunks, this year 9% of his baskets are dunks. For comparison, Wade shoots 70% jumpers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jermaine! Yea baby. And 1.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, no and 1.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

12/21 lasdfjlskdfjlasdkf


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I really wish Wade would try.

Eric and Tony suck with stats/memory. Chalmers has not only taken two shots, he's missed a three.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It is comical watching Beasley trying to rebound, he is ALWAYS in the wrong spot and it's not always his fault. The ball just loves to fly in the opposite direction.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Second chance opportunities. Maybe jump for that rebound next time Dwyane.

Uggh...

Horrible late call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's J has been almost as bad as Mike's so far this season.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, our offense has really been struggling the past two games


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Completely out of sync


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Pretty disgusting offense. It's really hard to watch


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They look like total ****. Wow. Horrible performance.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We can't rebound, shoot, drive, defend, pass...am I missing anything?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There's nothing really to say. They are just committing a ton of careless turnovers, giving up offensive boards, missing all their jumpshots, not a single thing is going right. Just another one of those games I guess.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally some things dropping, but the defense is atrocious.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm just going to call it a 2 game slump and pray we get bailed out somehow. We already have one undeserved win on the record against NJ.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Wade's J has been almost as bad as Mike's so far this season.


Truth. One of the worst things in this somewhat encouraging start to the season has been some of the play of our two "franchise" guys. Wade's obviously had spectacular moments, but we've seen a lot of struggles already. Sure he's more targeted now as the defending scoring champ, but Wade has figured out stifling defenses pretty consistently throughout his career.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, come on Wade..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice drive and dish DQ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL Wade what the hell was that


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Worst quarter of the year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

74-59 OKC after 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Terrrrrrrrible quarter


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No Wade in the lineup, this should be fun. Who's ready for some Arroyo/Joel pick and rolls?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK I see where this is going. But I'll watch.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley is obviously on a leash. Everytime he touches the ball he looks for an open man


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> LOL Wade what the hell was that


What'd he do? I missed it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OKC is playing some pretty good defense, our shooters have had a hand in their face all night.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hah, Arroyo missed Beasley cutting hard to his spot for a jumper and instead drove in and made an impossible shot


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo needs to take his digit out of Mario's ileocecal valve and play Carlos more. He simply get's guys better shots, and his pull-up ability keeps the D in check. Its not like Mario is stopping anyone much better anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why not put Wade in when the game when it was cut to 12 if you were gonna put him in a minute later?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least Cook is showing life.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, Wade is in, time for a last desperate attempt


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats game right there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you kidding me Westbrook


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you serious Westbrook? Typical against-Heat performance from a random perimeter player.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team needs to regroup and work on some things, but they have a road game tomorrow. I don't even know who it's against, but not very optimistic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> This team needs to regroup and work on some things, but they have a road game tomorrow. I don't even know who it's against, but not very optimistic.


In Atlanta, who were off tonight mg:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333

One positive tonight is DQ


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Cook is POTG so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cook!!!!!

Defense!! Defense!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Westbrook is making every tough shot


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

soft touch


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Krstic couldnt have been more open if he was sitting on his own oouch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is this do-able?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333

Down by 9 now.

Can we get stops though?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is a tough loss. All these home games and you end up losing 3 of them. Now we got a whole bunch of road games coming up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I knew they'd win this game. Perhaps this will give us the drive to win in an even doomier-looking contest tomorrow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We deserve it for that bull**** against the Nets, lol

I just can't wait until Beasley and Wade find their outside shots. I don't know how we have managed to win so far with subpar performances by both of them. Wade has had a couple of spectacular games, but his numbers are down across the board. Especially field goal %


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was hoping to not have to learn to lose this season, at least in games against what I consider to be inferior opponents where we just straight-up lay an egg.

I almost feel like our offense lost this more than our defense. There were stretches of decent D, but we could never tale advantage with a run. Hopefully tomorrow we see more of Cook in the first half, and he's able to continue flowing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cook should make a big difference in that Beasley-led second quarter lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mike with 0 rebounds. Unacceptable.

Q-Rich, Mike and Mario combined to score 17 points. We need more than that from 3 of our starters.

Good to see DQ get that shot right tonight. Too bad it took until we were down big for it to finally happen but hopefully this shooting means he's back.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

0 rebounds is ridiculous, someone needs to light a fire into that boy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It seems Wade and Beasley chose to have their worst games on the same night. 0 rebounds for Beasley. He was near a lot of them, just not coming down with any.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, what a crap game. Really dissapointing loss, I gotta say.

Who was POTG? JO? Wade? Cook?

Someone let me know...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I say JO. 19-10 and was the only player that was consistent from beginning to end.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wow, our offense has really been struggling the past two games





PoetLaureate said:


> Completely out of sync





myst said:


> Pretty disgusting offense. It's really hard to watch


I missed the game, but it seems we got "Spooed" in the 2nd half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate to blame Spo so quickly, bad nights happen for every team. It's easy to dismiss a performance as "a bad night" when we lose to a team like Boston rather than one we should beat like Oklahoma City, but off nights dont discriminate based on opponent. The whole team was just off today, JO played decent and Cook got some jumpshots to fall thats about it. Spo has nothing to do with the rapidly deteriorating free throw shooting, or the careless turnovers, or Michael Beasley's jumper refusing to go in the basket.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully, as bad as tonights game was, tomorrow's will be good. 

We need to get our groove back:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> I hate to blame Spo so quickly, bad nights happen for every team. It's easy to dismiss a performance as "a bad night" when we lose to a team like Boston rather than one we should beat like Oklahoma City, but off nights dont discriminate based on opponent. The whole team was just off today, JO played decent and Cook got some jumpshots to fall thats about it. Spo has nothing to do with the rapidly deteriorating free throw shooting, or the careless turnovers, or Michael Beasley's jumper refusing to go in the basket.


if this game was anything like the one against NJ (as far as offense is concerned) I hold the coaches responsible for providing our team a primitive, inefficient, predictable 2-man offense.

We dont make it easy on ourselves. our defense i dont worry too much. i know we can play that end effectively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> HEAD-SCRATCHER: Grant Long, a member of the Heat's inaugural team during the 1988-89 season, certainly didn't show much love for Miami's current superstar. Long, now a commentator for the Thunder's television broadcast team, said he doesn't consider Wade as one of the top five players in the league. Asked to give his fav five of sorts during the broadcast, he named Kobe Bryant, LeBron James, Dwight Howard, Tim Duncan and Paul Pierce as the five best and most complete players in the league. "I can't put him in my top five," Long said. "I want two options in a guy. A guy who can drive (or) shoot when the game is on the line. Right now, I don't go to Dwyane Wade. Right now, he's primarily a driver."


Grant Long is on crack.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, his broadcasting partner was just like wtf, are you serious? It was pretty surreal to listen to


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Grant Long is on crack.


hes a ****ing idiot. Pierce? Really?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You know what sucks? If we were playing pretty much any other team, we would have made a comeback. I mean every time we hit a 3, they hit one too. Every time we made a shot, they made one too. All we needed was 2-3 stops and it would have been a 2-3 point game with a minute or two left.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bease said:


> Grant Long is on crack.


What the ****...

Anyway, poor offensive effort, hopefully we can get that back soon enough.


----------

